# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shqiperine e lartesojne tragjedianet, dramaturget dhe artistet

## Eagle

Shqiperine e lartesojne tragjedianet, dramaturget dhe artistet
Prof. Dr. Thoma Comorra

Ped. Inst. Art, Drita Agolli

Artisti i Popullit, Skender Kamberi

Kritika arti, Baxhul Merkaj

S'eshte kollaj te hedhesh pene, te biesh drejt e ne teme, te ngresh nje tragjedi ne skene! Por neve shpirt, e Marua gjak do te japim ate qe jepet ne art. Tragjedia "Maro Kondi" e autorit Kondo Kondi, i ka te gjitha elementet qe quhet tragjedi: vertetesine historike, ngjarjen, intrigen, tragjiken, konfliktin, situaten, veprimin dramatik, kengen, vallen, vajin, lotet, ndjenjen. Ugar, eshte toke e care, me arome truall vatan, dhe se fundi plazmimin, qe pret ashtu sic pret bilbili pranveren te ngjitet ne skene. Muza e ketij tragjediani tashme i afirmuar, kendon, therret, mediton, shpreh reflekse shpirterore, por jep dhe optimizem bindes.

Autori-Kori: O hene qe fle neper yje/ dije te verteten dije/ historia e Maros me djale/ ne glob toksore eshte nje e rralle/ qe gjithkujt i ngjet perralle/ si je kanarine/ ti moj mesperdredhe/ dukej ne lendine/trendeline e verdhe/ me thoshin djemnia/ po se kesh besuar/ per leshrat e Maros/ mbi supe leshuar. 

Vec heroines se vertete, Maro Kondi nje shembelltyre mitologjike apo hyjni autori e fut tragjedine ne nje qerthull logjike me rritje graduale konfliktesh e perfitimesh te trillit artistik, duke paraqitur edhe personazhe komplekse me vizione dramatikisht tejet te arritura. Personazhe te tilla jane kapedanet e Epirit. Tere shpirti i tyre, qofte urrejtje apo dashuri, krenari apo guxim, dhimbje apo trishtim, eshte heroizem. Jane orteqe qe zbresin nga majat e maleve te Laberise ne fushen e Dropullit, nga ku jane zhvilluar beteja te pergjakshme, ku shikoje vetem turma luftetaresh e vringellima armesh, kthime triumfi e deshperimi. Dallohen kapedanet me ne krye Gjoleken qe ishin dicka midis njerezores dhe mbinjerezores. Ato shpata korrnin e grinin cdo gje qe gjenin perpara. 

Thikat, hanxharet, mburojat kapercenin ne proporcionin e tyre cdo kufi. Krejt ndryshe paraqitet kampi osman, kriminel, pushtues dhe gjakatar si ne sulltanat, ashtu edhe ne pashallaqe. Thahen fuci te tera me vere dhe teret nje ka i tere. 

Tragjedia "Maro Kondi" eshte nje krenari tokesore, qe kap kufijte e tepamundures dhe eshte futur ne nje kornize te florinjte, vec ne tuc Olimpin, dhe me shpatulla ne toke mitologjine. Duke qene e ketyre dimensioneve, jane thirrur per ta realizuar regjisoret e talentuar si Bujar Kapexhiu Artist i merituar), Esat Ibro (regjisor i Kinostudios), Kujtim Shehu (medalje ari), Milto Kutali (regjisor, Ped. Inst. Arteve), Kondo Kondi (medalje ari). Udheheqes artistik te tragjedise do te jene Drita Agolli (aktore, regjisore e Teatrit Kombetar, pedagoge ne Institutin e Arteve, Artiste e merituar, Mjeshtre e Madhe e punes), Dr. Prof Thoma Comora (jurist, ekonomist, publicist, skenarist). "Maro Kondi" mund te krahasohet me gjithcka dhe nuk mund te krahasohet me asgje! Kritiku i madh i dramaturgjise boterore "F.E.J.Shelling" nenvizon idene: "Mund te paraqitet vetem nje rast ne bote, per te qene objekt trashegimie ne llojin e vet". Kjo thenie prej gjeniu gjen shjegim tek teoria e qitjes ne artileri, ku asnje predhe, asnjehere nuk mund te bjere ne te njejtin vend nga e njejta arme. Konsulente letrare do te jene kolloset e kombit shqiptar, Dritero Agolli autoriteti i letersise se ketij kombi, Fatmir Dusha historian e letrar i nje shkalle supreme, Rexhep Qosja akademik, Thoma Comorra Dr. Prof, Nimet Balili Dr. Prof Bardhosh Gace Dr. Mbreteresha e Epirit, me vepren e saj, ka mposhtur instinktin e luanit, te tigrit dhe te ulkonjes, te skifterit, petritit e shqiponjes. Keta te tmerrshem te bejne cope-cope per kelyshet dhe zogjte e tyre. Marua ne emer te nderit dhe te lirise mbi Epir, mbi ato male qe kishin vesh dhe ato fusha qe kishin sy.

Autori- Kori: Osmanet si qen te ndot/ lehnin me henen e plote/ me ate zog ne te pergjuar/ me ate dimer te terbuar/ si shqiponje e fluturuar/ me ate drite si rreze drite/me yllin e kesaj orbite. Autori i kesaj tragjedie eshte Dr. Kondo Kondi, anetar i Akademise se Shkencave te Nju Jorkut qe e shkroi me nje vullnet te jashtezakonshem dhe dije universale. Autori eshte nga zona shkembore e Epirit, nga Laberia qendrore, pikerisht andej nga eshte edhe heroina e tragjedise.

Autori- Kori: O Kuc ne Kurvelesh./ Nga e more ti lavdine,/ ta dha Marua Princeshe/ qe u hodh permbi gremine/ me Corrajt e kini ne mes/ njeri si nuse tjetri bije/ balluket mbi ballin dirsur/ ti mir veriu ne lume/ gershetat kallij qendisur/ qe i kishe ngjyer ne hene/ njera nga gershetat/ i lendonte gjirin/ tjetra gjithe naze/ loz e qesh me yllin/ mesperdredhura ne lendine/ leshonte gropa ne faqe/ merrte ere lendine/ e bintre ere manushaqe/ ne mes te shoqeve ndrije/ si hene rrethuar me yje/ te keqen te atij nuri/ o thelleze maj guri. Lajmetarja e Gjolekes, ajo shtojzavalle qe lartesohej si nje selvi dhe gjente veten me te ecuren e saj fine. Flokeverdhe me gersheta me fiongo shumengjyreshe qe ia sillte i ati nga Stambolli, Majori ne lirim Mitro Kondi, miku me i ngushte dhe keshilltari i Garibaldit. Ne shtepine feudale te Mitro Kondit, ne Gjimuc, ne Bobovishten e Kucit, ne rivieren e Laberise, afer me Qeparon ku dilte per gjah Garibaldi, ku priste korespondencen nga Dora D_Istria e qe hynte nepermjet Leces e Himares, lindi Maro Kondo. Maro Kondo kishte nje moter me te madhe, Behon, gruaja e Sulejman Alikos, shoku i ngushte i vrionasve, dhe Abdyl Frasherit ne Konferencen e Lidhjes se Prizrenit. Majori Mitro Kondi e martoi Maron ne fshatin Coraj, fshat ne Laberi, ku zhvillohen edhe shume ngjarje te tragjedise. Kjo martese u be nga Kopalajt e familje te tjera te ketij fshati qe do te gjejme ne balle me kapedanet e Gjolekes. Mitro Kondi, nje shtepi feudale ne Laberi me mal e veri, me pyje per gjueti, me ara ne Kuc e ne Palermo, si dhe me mulli, e me ciflig ne Delvine, e dyqane drithi ne Janine. Marua ruajti mbiemrin e te atit, "Kondi" dhe nuk mori mbiemrin e burrit nga Corraj. Jane bere tratativa dhe eshte marre kontakt me kompozitorin me te madh te botes Enio Moricone, i cili eshte zotuar te vije bashke me Xhorxhi Leones, regjisorin e famshem te Hollivudit, te japin ndihmesen e tyre, kur vepra do te jete ne minzansenat e medha, te cilat jane shprehur, "Albania mund te matet me boten me Maron e Madhe te Laberise dhe me kater stinet, lart ne Llogara pisha, poshte ne Riviere Qitru e Limoni". Dy te kundertat. Deti me kater ngjyra. Per tragjedine "Maro Kondi", autori Kondo Kondi mblodhi dhe hengri therrime nga sofra eskiliane. Hypi ne majen e majes me bore, te pashkelur as nga petritat dhe sy mbi supet e Stanisllavskit dhe te Spahivoglit, pa dritaret jo me qelq, por me lekure te lyera e dyll dhe pllakat e kunjat ku shkruante Eskili. Mbi ate pelhure te bardhe kompozoi tragjedine "Maro Kondi". Ne ato maja ku Maro Kondi ekzekutoi 131 osmane, autori pa gjeneratorin drite eskil, qe prodhonte vetem vale mendimi e deliri. Koha e kishte dashur tragjedine prandaj edhe e polli. Kondo Kondi nuk e kopjoi por vendosi idete e tij, mbi idete e gjenive Eskili, Europidi, Sofokliu, Aristofani, Aristidhi, Eroditi etj. Duhesh nje mendje gjeniu qe te shkruhej "Prometeu ne pranga", vepra e nje ridashes, ndeshje hyjnishe teper universale per gjithe fshatin e species njerezore. Heroi i pare i shenjte ne kalendrin filozofik, sfiduesi i perendive, martiri mijeravjecar, simbol i perparimit, gjeniu i punes, grabitesi i zjarrit per interesat e njeriut. Keshtu mund te flitet edhe per Maro Kondin. Ashtu sic ka bota nje Promete dhe nje Elene mitologjike, Epiri e bota ka nje Maro te vertete. Epiri polli dy Helena, Helenen e Trojes, vajza e Ledies, gruas se Mbretit te Spartes, Tindarit qe bente dashuricka me Zeusin, dhe Maron e vertete, Mbretereshen e Epirit. Personazhet e Iliades se Homerit ku zhvillohen ngjarjet mitologjike dihen, vec nje gje nuk dihet; qe Mikena (Peloponezi) nuk e sulmoi Trojen pse u grabit Helena, personazh i thirrur nga bashkesia e autoreve te Iliades, per ideoemocion te jashtem, por Troja e sulmua per dardanalet, qe ruhej dhe ishte nen sundimin e trojaneve. 

Prometeu as i bindet as i ben leshime Jezusit po ashtu edhe Marua as u bindet dhe as u ben leshime pashallareve osmane, por pranon torturat. Te dy palet kerkojne te drejten, por ajo i takon vetem njeres. Ne fatalitetin e gjerave, edhe pse gjenite shkruan te paarritshmet, ata e ndienin se nje dite ato do te zhdukeshin pavaresisht se ata meritonin pavdekesine. Sinjalin e pare e dha Soloni, qe e braktisi sallen ne shenje proteste, ai qeveritar i eger dhe i pashpirte, duke u pasuar nga te tjere zhdukes kryeveprash. Ate qe nuk e beri dot lobi antitragjedian ne lashtesi, e realizoi mesjeta europiane-aziatike me osmanet barbare. Planeti i vogel qenkesh i destinuar per humbje te medha. Nje gje guxojme te themi me burreri: ndersa plejada e gjenive qe shkruan kryeveprat me fame boterore, fabulat i kane te ndertuar mbi afirmime te supozuara, autori Kondo e mbeshtet fabulen mbi nje ngjarje te vertete, ndaj vjen e perulet perpara kombit duke i dhuruar nje perle te permasave hollivudiane. Guxojme te themi keshtu, kur e citojme si teme dhe eshte ceshtje tjeter ajo qe eshte arritur apo jo! Ne themi eshte arritur, por ceshtja eshte shtruar per diskutim, dhe u lutemi te vijne te gjithe, jane te mirepritur ta ngrene kete gradacele ne menyre qe Marua te marre permasat e emrit qe ka. Nje gje garantojme ne qe po prezantojme kete shkrim: "Asnjehere njerezimi nuk mund t'i jape Mbretereshes se Epirit, Maro Kondi, ate vlere qe meriton dhe ate cfare i dha ajo njerezimit". Ishin fiset ilire ata qe luftuan ne Troje, "Dasaretet", "Atintanet", "Amfiloket", "Kasapejt", "Paropejt", "Kaonet" "Thespotet" etj dhe pas mijera vitesh sterniperit e ketyre fiseve u ngriten kunder osmaneve me Gjoleken e madh ne krye, atehere kur trimat luftonin me palle sheshit ne kryengritjen e Tanzimatit, qe nga Shkumini deri ne gjirin e Artes, ne Ambroki, ne kryeqytetin e Piros. Lufta e padrejte kunder Trojes osmane polli Helenen mitologjike, qe nuk ekziston. Lufta e drejte kunder osmaneve pushtues, nxori "Helenen" e vertete Maro Kondin. Pyesim duke iu lutur gjithe opinionit te vertete artdashes ne bote: Kujt i takon te ngjitet neper skenat e Hollivudit, perralles Helene apo te vertetes Maro? Pergjigjja per ne eshte e qarte, presim pergjigjen tuaj per "Te magjishmen e sugjestionuesen, qe i prezantohet botes se artit me nje befasi intrigruese. Lajmetarja e Gjolekes dhe kapedaneve te tjere te Epirit, qe konfirmohet mosha e saj 19 vjec me foshnjen 11-muajshe ne gji, kur kapet tek burimi qe mbushte uje per kapedanet ne mal:

Autori-Kori: Buze e gryke u jane thare/ si nje plis me brazda e care/ qe hap gojen ne behar/digjet trup e lekure/ lepijne vesen mbi gure/ Maron dergojne ne gurre. 

Pashai urdheroi t'ia sillnin perpara syve e te lidhur me nje litar. Dihen torturat qe pesoi e varfera Maro nga ata barbaer. Pas disa kohesh ajo thur planin qe nuk e thurin dor strateget e luftes, duke e bindur pashane te urdheroje pararojen osmane 131 azape e jetnicere te lidheshin gjoja per siguri pasi do kalonin neper shtigjet e dhive te egra per ne shpellen e Gjolekes. Nje mije metra kerpe urdheroi pashai dhe u lidhen, e u nisen per ne mal.

Autori-Kori: Marua si lastare/ holluar terkuze/ i nje cule e verdhe/ qe mbahet ne buze/ nga pas po e ndjekin lidhur me litar/ nje ushtri e tere me kembe ne varr/ ulerime e hata u versulen perpjete/ qe nga poshte allah-allah/ te zbrisnin henen nga rete/ rri mendohet Marua/ me gjoks nga stuhia/ kush vlen me shume/ une apo liria/ rri mendohet Marua/ ne nje buze mali/ kush vlen me shume liria apo djali/ dhe para syve/ palet e flamurit/ po hedhin valle/ me vajzat e Sulit/ ato i therrasin/ si zanat ne male. merrja Maro kenges/ hidh dhe tri valle/ lotet qe derdhe mbi djale/ binin qelibar i lare/ nje pike lot i mbet ne faqe/ si vesa mbi manushaqe/ ish lot i dertit te djalit/ qe cau zemren e malit. etj.

Marua eshte glorifikimi i trimerise morale, i fuqise se mendjes dhe humanizmit se e ngushellon pavdekesia qe sjell pas heroizmi. Jo se nuk i dhimbset jeta djalit, por siper saj dhe djalit qendron nje jete me e larte, kujtimi qe la pas njeriu per veten e tij. Me ate qartesi qe individualizohen perendite ne Olimp, me ate qartesi individualizohet dhe Marua. E cuditshme?! Imazhet e Olimpit jane te paqena, imazhet e verteta njerezore e vajzerore te Maros zevendesojne njera-tjetren me vertetesi supreme. Mallengjimi per Maron pikon vet! Kudo ngjyrojne tone e hove te fuqishme qe perbejne nje kredo poetike te autorit. Emri i Maros, historia, bemat, njerezit e atyre maleve, gatuajne shpirtin e autorit Kondo Kondi. Autori pershkruan motin, dimrin rrufete, lufterat, deboren bisha, por edhe simfonine tjeter pranveren, kopete, blegerimat, zilet, ujet, bletet, zogjte, apo qylymin e manushaqeve dhe te trendelinave qe i therrasin muzes se autorit, dhe kur e lyp nevoja behen edhe dafine dhe dege ulliri edhe gjemim. Autori i kendon Maros me stil lapidari me ate muze qe pasqyron reflekset. Me ato vargje teje te mahnitshme, e muzikalitet vargu, autori Kondo Kondi te fut ne boten e bukur te krenarise labe. Ato kenge, ato dialogje, ato monologje teje te arritur i farfurijne autorit si nje ylber qe ndron shiritat. Autori derdh mallin rinor e endrren kaq shume te deshiruar per ta ngjitur ne skene fabulen q- nuk vdes kurre brenda vetes. Ato skena te punuara dhe te kultivuara ne traditen klasike si zogj qe ndjellin gjithnje kenge. Autori e ujit si ne vazo historine bashke me pamjen e magjishme te Kucit kartoline me det dhe me lume (Palermo e Shushice). Maron e kerkojne lulet ne dritare qe pikojne lot dhe gerxhet e historise! Ja disa figuracione sugjestionuese qe te befasojne me diskritin e madheshtise dhe te mesazhit.

Autori-Kori: Binte llohe e u zu gryka/ vinte lart citjane pika/ vinte lezeti ne stane/ rritur me zile cokane/ aty ku lozin kerthijte/ku hedhin valle barinjte/u vinte maleve rrotull/ nje fisnike iliriane/ kunadhja qe s'rri ne strofkull/ ajo zane shqiptare/ te stanet permbi dellenje/ mbi dellenje ku kishin shtrungen/ vinte lart nje zogedrenje/ i ndron alitrikat me henen/ ja merrte dritat henes/ me te verdha e me te bardha/ o jelek i sy geshtenjes/ mbi citjane pala-pala/ citkjanet si cipe e holle/ te qendisura molle-molle/ ajo qe kish veshur sholle /Marua qe droshi Stambolle.

Autori me poshte shprehet perseri me nje epike qe te le mbresa dhe emocione.

Autori-Kori: Ecje s'te degjohej kemba/ lajmetare midis shtabesh/ sic ecen ne qiell hena/ dhe leshoje cila malesh.

Ate dite te enjte ne mengjes kur yjet a lane vendin drites dhe Marua fluturoi ne gremine, katerqind blete te babait te saj Mitro Kondi. Lane zogjte dhe shkuan e i bene hije gremines. Grua e Shenjte, Ikona e krenarise Labe. E cuditshme, e pabesueshme, por e vertete. Familja e Mitro Kondit kishte dy gjema: per bletet dhe per Maron. Te treten dite ndodhi cudia. Ato pasi kryen misionin e shenjte, siguruan dhe kulloten u kthyen ne koshere ne vathin e tyre, ne shtepine e Mitro Kondit. Maron e ka dashuruar nje nga spiunet me te medhenj te osmaneve, brenda shtabit te Gjolekes, "Lulo Qorri", por Major Mitro Kondi nuk ja dha atij por e martoi ne Corraj me "Bilbilin". Dhe pikerisht ne kete familje corrjote dhe ne familjen kucjote te Mitro Kondit zhvillohen ngjarjet e tragjedise. Kur Marua e conte uje dhe buke kapedaneve, Lulo Qorri i kendonte keshtu Maros: o ftuje e bardhe kerthinjte/ me syte e larme ne dhe/ pse s'erdhe tek une o Maline/ edhe neperke ne je/ zerm o neperke ne brinje/ helmome e futem ne dhe/ hishma helmin ne felqinje/ o buba neper kallame.

Autori Kondo Konda lodron cukave te Laberise dhe futet deri ne rrenjet e manushaqes duke i dhene tragjedise nje shkelqim folklorik qe nuk eshte arritur kurre nga asnje autor si ketu edhe jashte.

Autori-Kori: Mbi kala e permbi topa/ mbi Epir t'ja bejme hopa/ mbi osmanet rritur ne rere/ o te lire o shkrumb te tere.

ky tragjedian i dimensioneve te medha, duke gdhendur tragjedine Maro Kondit ne rilievin e kohes, me piezazhet shpirterore te laberve, e mbeshtjelle kete epike me trendeline gerdhi, por edhe me persiatje filozofike. Ndersa jeten stanare te Maros, krismat e gjemimet e lufterave, hallet e Laberise, gezimet e dertet e tyre i derdh ne vargjet e korit Eskilian si ne reke ne lumin poetik te Laberise.

Autori-Kori: Doli Gjoleka mbi cike/ porsi yll aferdite/ vetull vreret permbi syne/ sikur shkrep nje vetetime/ flinte ne mal e ne brinje/ gji me gjij me Laberine/ si leka me Ilirine/ si Piroa me Epirine/ Leka i madh ne Iliri/ Piroa ne Epiri/ Skenderbeu ne veri/ e Gjoleka ne Laberi/ mal me mal te Shqiperise/ ja petritat ne havsa/ ku kan pire me cilen sise/ me to gra zemer medha/ gjithe trimat e terbuar/ ne resht si liber i shkruar/ veshur krek me fustanella/ ngjeshur armet balle verdha/ Gjoleka ne kembe ngriu/ shqiponja lotet ja fshiu/ kur gjakun Sinan floke verdhi/ trenafil te kuq e drdhi. Tragjedia "Maro Kondi" eshte ne prag te venies ne skene dhe te na prezantoje te vecantat e saj sic eshte kori klasik i eposit Eskilian qe do te interpretohet nga perlat e polifonise boterore, miss-et 2001-2002 dhe artistet e shquar te kombit shqiptar: Kadri Roshi, Agim Qirjaqi, Robert Ndrenika Reshat Arbana, Timo Flloko, Birce Hasko, Ahmet Pasha, Guliem Radoja, Vangjel Heba, Hajrie Rondo, Albert Veria, Vasillaq Godo, Bujar Asqeriu, Luftar Paja, Piro Malaveci, Xhemal Myftiu, Vasil Bushaka, Stefan Prifti etj.

Ne tragjedine "Maro Kondi" do te thirren perlat e polifonise labe:

Albana Sadiku, Fredi Bisha, (kuciot), Mehmet Visha, Arian Shehu, Petrit Lulo, Gjirokaster), Fatbardha brahimi, Myvrete Begaj (Bolene), Nazif Cela, Manush Brahimi (Lapardha), Hasan Mehmeti (Ftere), Florika Kocka (Qeparo), Paro Zylfo (Benc), Hamit Lala, Vullnet Silaj, Ali Shamataj (Mallakaster), Fatosh Lika, Lesko Dervishaliu, Tahire Bozhani (Dukat), Hidajet Duka (Delvine), Hysen Ruka (Mesaplik), Vito Balili (Rexhin), Velo Korkuti (Golem), Valter Sulce (Mesaplik). Po keshtu do te marrin pjese 8 miss-e 2001-2002 si garniture e korit dhe per te interpretuar "Nuret" e sulltanit e te pashait si dhe rolet e dyte e te treta, figurante te tragjedise, Alvina Aliu, Anisa Kospiri, Milena Nurka, Blerina Ismaili, Elvina Muco, Ornela Nurka dhe Olta Aliu e Serena Veseli. Do ta udheheqin korin e tragjedise Artisti i Popullit Tish Daija dhe profesori e kompozitori Roland Cena. Po ashtu do te punojne edhe rapsodet: Kujtim Mici, Qani Bizhga, Teno Loli, Feti Brahimi, Hamdi Pulo, Nexhip Sera dhe Nertesi Asllani. Dekori do te ekzekutohet nga Artistet e popullit Skender Kamberi dhe Agim Zaimi. Projekti do te aplikohet nga shoqata Laberia me kryetar Prof Dr. Nimet Balili dhe drejtor administrativ Servet Tartari. Drejtor ekzekutiv i spektaklit z. Ylber Dhrami. Drejtor manaxher z.Bazhul Merkaj, kritik arti. E pyetem autorin Kondo Kondi se ku e gjente gjithe kete energji qe shkruan kete epike?! Ai, me buzeqeshjen qe e karakterizon, uli koken ne forme miresjelljeje dhe na u pergjigj: "Kur fillon kengen bilbili, nuk dihet se kur e mbaron; se artisti kerkon te jete edhe bilbil edhe vetetime. Edhe pse kam hedhur nje fare pene ne vargun epik, kam inat qe nuk ua kaloj dot profesoreve te mi; Hamit Sites, Kujtim Micit, Maliqit, Hamdiut, Fetiu, Hysniut, Tenos, Lefterit, Zahos, Shkelqimi Guxhes e me radhe qe kenget e tyre kane shkrire borerat e jane bere lule mali. Keta bilbila qe me mesuan i degjuan te paret kenget e bilbilit ne te gjithe Laberine, pra, u bene bilbila. Cdo trendafil ne Laberi mbante persiper nje bilbil nga keta, dhe do ta vazhdojne gjate kengen bilbilat, qe nga djersa dhe gjaku i kuq, te kuq te mbijne trendafilat. Pendet e ketyre pellumbave me mbeshtollen ne dimer dhe me freskun ne vere. Me ato vargje e muzikalitetet vargu, keta gjeni te polifonise me futen ne boten e krenarise labe. Keta dhe vetem keta, me mesuan se si t'ia hedh kripen lotit te Maros, qe si rreke e pastaj si lume te shtonte kripen e detit te oqeanit".

Ne qofte se u ka mbetur ndonje pike gjak shqiptari, gjithe shqiptareve sponsorizues e donatore, qe jetojne ne Amerike, Australi, France, Gjermani, Itali, Greqi, Kosove, Maqedoni, Zvicer, Kanada, Angli e gjetke do ta quanin veten krenare per te qene producente te kesaj vepre qe larteson madheshtine e kombit shqiptar. 

E lodhem lexuesin me ligjeraten tone, por ithame nje te vertete, qe nuk ia ka thene asnje me pare.

----------

